# Several cage-related questions



## Fennel (Feb 27, 2015)

I'll be getting some rats in a few months, and I'd like to have everything ready for them a little early, so I'm looking at cages and things to put in them. I'll be getting two females, and they'll be around 6 weeks old when I bring them home. They will be from a breeder (which I've already selected), just to clarify.

Currently, the cages I'm looking at are all from Martin's Cages. I'm interested in the Rat Highrise, Rat Tower and Rat Skyscraper. Whichever one I pick, I'll be getting powder-coated with the flip-top lid. I was also considering the Petco Rat Manor, but I've heard of issues with rusting, as well as it being difficult to clean, and some very concerning things about shelves falling and possibly injuring rats.

The Highrise - My budget is rather tight, so I really like the price of this one. Not counting shipping, this one would be 80 dollars. Still, I'm not really happy with the size - I think it might be alright for babies, but I'd much rather get a good cage that my girls will be able to grow into that I can (ideally) continue to use for several years. According to the rat cage calculator, it's too narrow as well.

The Tower - This is the same width as the Highrise but still a bit bigger. It's taller, and while the cage calculator says it's still too narrow, would the extra height make up for how narrow it is? Or should I just go with the Skyscraper? I'm happy with the price of this one; 120, which is about the maximum amount I'm happy to pay.

The Skyscraper - I love this cage! It looks perfect, and according to the cage calculator, it an fit 4-5 rats if space is used well. So I'd have plenty of room for my two girls and possibly one or two more, although the max amount I'd get to start off is 3. However, at 150, plus shipping, it's a bit more than I'd like to pay. I would much rather spend a little more money than I'd like if the cage would really be that much better though. I'm really just leaning towards this one at this point, but I'd still like some opinions.

As well, I also want to get a safe but very cheap small cage that would be used only for the car ride home, cage cleanings and emergencies/trips to the vet/etc. Basically something that would be portable and good for transportation. Any suggestions?

I'm also looking into making essentially every sort of cage accessory (hammocks, toys, etc.) at home. Any tips? I'm looking for myself too of course, but I thought some of you guys might have a few ideas.


----------



## Fennel (Feb 27, 2015)

Oops, was in a hurry and didn't see the cage accessory sticky. Sorry about that.


----------



## Fennel (Feb 27, 2015)

Well, after measuring the room I'm placing the cage in, I found I can fit the Skyscraper but it would be rather cramped, so I'm most likely going with the Tower/690.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Check out the martins ferret cages! I have a franken-cage made of 2 ferret condos stuck side by side. Its freakin huge! And its OLD. My aunt used to keep ferrets and this monster cage is probably 10 yrs. 

I would say the only downside to the cage is it does get pretty dirty in the little nooks and crannys. But as long as you keep the wire floor covered (which my aunt didnt, i covered them with stick on linoleum tiles) you should be fine!


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

I have a Rat Manor and it's adequate, but kind of a pain because it's heavy and the doors are stupidly small. I advise going with a Martins if you can afford it. Let me know which one you choose - I have 3 girls and I'm looking to upgrade to a Martin's soon.


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh, regarding a transportation carrier, you can make one from a plastic container with a lid for just a few dollars. Make sure the lid latches securely, you don't want it popping off in transit. Then, get a drill and put lots of holes all around the sides and on the top. I made a carrier like this 3 years ago and I use it all the time.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

I use a cat carrier for transport lol it works well but I don't have hard-core plastic chewers like some rats. I had the Petco Rat Manor for 3 girls and I just felt it was way too small, I couldn't get that much stuff in it even with taking the shelves/ramps out. I do not have small hands so that door was ridiculous! I love how big the Martins doors are, I can practically stick my entire upper half inside the cage.


----------



## Fennel (Feb 27, 2015)

PaigeRose - Ooh, some of the ferret cages are very nice. Most are a little wider than what would fit well in my house (mostly very small narrow rooms) though.

Minky - I'm planning to get the Rat Tower/690; I'd love to get the Skyscraper/695 but it's more expensive than I'd like and would make the room kind of cramped due to the wider base. I think the 690 should have enough space for just two though, plus a good bit of free range time daily. It would be wonderful if I could find the 690 used for less money. I'll be sure to let you know how it works out once I have it, but I probably won't be buying it until maybe June.

That carrier is a brilliant idea. Not sure why I didn't think of that, but I love those plastic containers and have tons. A whole overflowing cabinet of them actually. There should definitely be one that would work and the drilling would be no problem either. I was also liking a Martin's carrier which was about 25 dollars or so, but I can always get that later if it ends up being needed. I don't travel much so it wouldn't really be worth spending a lot of money on; just want something to keep them safe in a car if there's an emergency and something they could stay in during cage cleanings.


----------

